# Sysinstall + add a second hard drive



## naftonaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello,
I want add a second hard drive principally for a ftp server, but I don't understand how use sysinstall(8).
However I read how add a disk.

I follow the handbook and I guess I have created a slice name da1s1d with "label".

After, I wrote a line into fstab and go reboot.
When he reboot, he doesn't load fstab because he doesn't find my disk or something.

Someone can help me to explain me entirely hox to add this second hard drive ??

And sorry I'm french and my english isn't very good

Thanks for help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't use sysinstall(8), it's a deprecated tool.

Did you newfs(8) /dev/da1s1d?


----------



## johnd (Aug 10, 2012)

First of all, donÂ´t use sysinstall! ItÂ´s old and buggy.
You need to create a filesystem on your disk. Use newfs(8)() for that. Than you can add an entry to /etc/fstab.


----------



## stig (Aug 10, 2012)

Could you post your /etc/fstab and the output of mount | column -t.

Maybe you haven't mounted the harddisk correctly?


----------



## naftonaf (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, I will check newfs(8).

My fstab is:

```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/da0p2      /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/da0p3      none            swap    sw      0       0

labo# mount | column -t
/dev/da0p2  on  /     (ufs,    local,  journaled    soft-updates)
devfs       on  /dev  (devfs,  local,  multilabel)
```
labo is the name of the server.


----------



## naftonaf (Aug 10, 2012)

It's good !

I use newfs(8) and it's works !
I try to mount manually the disk and it's good, so I try with fstab:

```
labo# cat /etc/fstab 
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/da0p2	/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/da0p3	none		swap	sw	0	0
/dev/da1	/data		ufs	rw	0	0
```
Then I reboot and it's finally work.

Thank you all for the help !


----------

